# LIN TV and DIRECTV Announce Retrans Agreement for HD Signals



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

YES!!!!

LIN and Directv have reached an HD retrans agreement!

_LIN TV and DIRECTV Announce Retrans Agreement for HD Signals
PROVIDENCE, RI/EL SEGUNDO, CA, June 9, 2008 - LIN TV Corp. (NYSE: TVL), a local television and digital media company, and DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, today announced they have entered into an agreement for the retransmission of LIN TV's broadcast stations in both analog and high-definition. The deal covers television stations owned and/or operated by LIN TV in 15 markets.

The retransmission agreement includes: KRQE-TV, KASA-TV (Albuquerque); KXAN-TV, KNVA-TV and KBVO-TV (Austin); WIVB-TV and WNLO-TV (Buffalo); WDTN-TV (Dayton); WANE-TV (Ft. Wayne); WOOD-TV, WOTV-TV, WXSP-CA (Grand Rapids); WLUK-TV (Green Bay); WTNH-TV and WCTX-TV (Hartford-New Haven); WISH-TV and WNDY-TV (Indianapolis); WALA-TV and WBPG-TV (Mobile); WAVY-TV and WVBT-TV (Norfolk); WPRI-TV and WNAC-TV (Providence); WWLP-TV (Springfield) and WUPW-TV (Toledo).

"We are pleased with the outcome of our negotiations," said Vincent L. Sadusky, president and chief executive officer of LIN TV Corp. "Our stations are leaders in their markets and we've made substantial investments to bring our viewers high definition digital programming. The agreement reflects fair value to both parties and is in the best interest of the consumer."

"With this agreement, DIRECTV will continue to enhance its industry leading HD offer, enabling us to add more HD channels in existing DIRECTV HD local markets and set the stage for roll out of more HD local channels this fall," said Dan Hartman, senior vice president, Programming, DIRECTV, Inc. "We're extremely happy with this agreement that is both beneficial for our business and our customers."_

http://lintv.com/news/images/PDFs/n...Retrans Agreement for HD Signals - 6-9-08.pdf

I wonder when the LIN HD signals will start lighting up? Is there still room on D10 spot beams to add these now?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

PROVIDENCE, R.I. & EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--LIN TV Corp. (NYSE: TVL), a local television and digital media company, and DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, today announced they have entered into an agreement for the retransmission of LIN TV's broadcast stations in both analog and high-definition. The deal covers television stations owned and/or operated by LIN TV in 15 markets.

The retransmission agreement includes: KRQE-TV, KASA-TV (Albuquerque); KXAN-TV, KNVA-TV and KBVO-TV (Austin); WIVB-TV and WNLO-TV (Buffalo); WDTN-TV (Dayton); WANE-TV (Ft. Wayne); WOOD-TV, WOTV-TV, WXSP-CA (Grand Rapids); WLUK-TV (Green Bay); WTNH-TV and WCTX-TV (Hartford-New Haven); WISH-TV and WNDY-TV (Indianapolis); WALA-TV and WBPG-TV (Mobile); WAVY-TV and WVBT-TV (Norfolk); WPRI-TV and WNAC-TV (Providence); WWLP-TV (Springfield) and WUPW-TV (Toledo).

Link to the whole story...
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20080609005730&newsLang=en


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh my - the proverbial fiery pit has frozen over. Would this be dependent on D11 firing up ?


----------



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

This is great news!!!


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

:grin:   :righton: :joy: :bink: :smoking: :biggthump :allthumbs :goodjob: :icon_hroc :love1: :dance: :new_smili :dance01: :jumpingja :jump3: :cheers2: :up:


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

So who's still left out in the cold? 
I know Portland Oregon is with KOIN (CBS) for the HD feeds. 
Any of the other Top DMA's still without all their locals? CBS,NBC,ABC,Fox, 

I hope D11 also fills in the blanks with the lower DMA locals as well.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, when we start accessing the PBS agreement already in place, I guess I'll put away my Silver Sensor.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Me...

CBSHD Channel 58 in Milwaukee DMA. They won't play at all! No signal and no sign of them doing anything to give us a signal.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's about time....  

I wonder what it cost Directv.

Thanks for the info Indy....  

Mike


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I wounder if I can get a refund on my AM21 now. :lol: 

This is excellent news and I am looking forward to the move. This will make the need of my AM21 obselete. I guess ebay will be seeing me when this happens.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> <snip>
> I wonder when the LIN HD signals will start lighting up? Is there still room on D10 spot beams to add these now?


I'm only guessing here...with only 15 markets (wikipedia lists 33 stations), I would think there is room for those now.

Some of those stations seem to be simulcast so I don't know how that will effect (affect?) anything.

Mike


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder for how long? Ditto on the AM21, although I still like it for sporting events (no reduced bitrates). Although for me the AM21 has been worthless due to problematic non-responsive trickplay.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Here in Buffalo, we already get 3 of our locals in HD, so I wonder if there's room on the spot beam that we get those from to add the local LIN stations (CBS and CW).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wonder how much we need to thank Charlie for coming to an agreement and lighting up LIN stations on E*? Anyway, glad to see both parties finally coming to an agreement.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm still wondering when they are going to add La Crosse's locals in HD..................


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how fast Directv gets those "missing" locals up and running(waiting for WTNH and WCTX myself) . Hopefully they were smart enough to leave enough space for them, on the spotbeams, for when they did reach the agreement.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Well, when we start accessing the PBS agreement already in place, I guess I'll put away my Silver Sensor.


Nah - with the weather we have been having here in Indiana - think I will keep the antenna. I do prefer the MPEG4 for recording, but with the heavy cloud cover as of late I do like having the 'backup' .


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

FINALLY!!!

Maybe LIN finally decided to start making some deals now under pressure from both DirecTV and Charter customers. 

Guess I'll have to email my "friends" at WTNH to "thank" them for taking my request into consideration. :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats to all that have been patiently waiting for this outcome!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

crzychrisj said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Maybe LIN finally decided to start making some deals now under pressure from both DirecTV and Charter customers.
> 
> Guess I'll have to email my "friends" at WTNH to "thank" them for taking my request into consideration. :lol:


Did LIN reach an agreement with Charter too(not to change the subject, just curious as Charter is my local cable company)?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Well Well Well!! It appears Hell has truly frozen over!


Now let's PREY that the station fires up before the NBA Finals are over!!!


----------



## sonicsi16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Finally! I have been waiting far too long for CBS and FOX in HD without my OTA antenna. Now I can finally get rid of that thing


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Here in Buffalo, we already get 3 of our locals in HD, so I wonder if there's room on the spot beam that we get those from to add the local LIN stations (CBS and CW).


YEAH I called D ,they said possible this WEDS 6/11 they should have WIVB in HD HURRAY ITS ABOUT TIME


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow. I don't live in a LIN market (thank $DEITY!) but I've been hearing these complaints for years now. Glad to see some light at the end of the tunnel for people in those markets!


----------



## qwestmhm (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in Des Moines, ia and I don't have any locals yet. On the other hand Cedar Rapids, which is smaller than we are by quite a bit, is live. This doesn't make any sense to me. I WANT MY HD!!!


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Did LIN reach an agreement with Charter too(not to change the subject, just curious as Charter is my local cable company)?


I haven't seen anything since last week, but it doesn't look like anything has changed on that front. Hopefully with enough pressure they will be forced to make a deal soon.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Here in Buffalo, we already get 3 of our locals in HD, so I wonder if there's room on the spot beam that we get those from to add the local LIN stations (CBS and CW).


I would think that the LIN stations will be added to the existing spot beam that has the other HD channels. KC has the big 4 HD on the same spotbeam, so it would seem that it would not be a problem to add the 4th HD channel to your existing spot beam.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> I would think that the LIN stations will be added to the existing spot beam that has the other HD channels. KC has the big 4 HD on the same spotbeam, so it would seem that it would not be a problem to add the 4th HD channel to your existing spot beam.


That's what I think too. I don't know how many other DMAs share our spot beam (maybe Cleveland and Pittsburgh as they are each less than a 3 hour drive away), so hopefully there's still bandwidth. I wonder if everything is all set up at our LRF?


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

This really is good news, I really hope it is on the 11th like someone mentioned above(i know they are adding a new spanish channel Azteca Mexico on the 11th) that way I can actually catch some of the NBA finals in HD!!!


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

johnck78 said:


> :grin:   :righton: :joy: :bink: :smoking: :biggthump :allthumbs :goodjob: :icon_hroc :love1: :dance: :new_smili :dance01: :jumpingja :jump3: :cheers2: :up:


In-bleeping-deed. Just as I get 100% signal on WABC-DT from NY, too. Blame/credit me, I guess


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

Finally! Packer games in HD without the issues with OTA.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

This is good news for sure. Even though DirectTV doesn't carry my locals in HD, there are 2 LIN channels in my market. Maybe this and the fact that Dish Network carries local in HD in my area should hopefully give no excuses for not lighting up the Mobile/Pensacola DMA. I would guess that DirectTV should starting adding the LIN channels to existing DMA that they are already doing locals in HD. This should should get the most locals in HD except PBS and some independent channels in HD? 

Any bets on what will happen first LIN channels gets added or D11 starts showing channels?


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

hancox said:


> In-bleeping-deed. Just as I get 100% signal on WABC-DT from NY, too. Blame/credit me, I guess


Thanks! Can you buy a new snow blower this fall too please? I hate snow..


----------



## tekumseh (Apr 7, 2007)

While this is great news, I wonder if I'll lose my long distance CBS channel once I start getting WISH from Indy? I sure hope not...


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

tekumseh said:


> While this is great news, I wonder if I'll lose my long distance CBS channel once I start getting WISH from Indy? I sure hope not...


Well, you definitely should! You won't qualify anymore.:lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought LIN didn't grant waivers for DNS??


----------



## StormSurge (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome. Best news I've heard in a long time. The only ABC show I watch is Lost because of the lack of HD (WTNH as well). I was so frustrated that I refused to watch the SD version & patronize a LIN station and would download the HD versions on Xbox Live.

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm happy for everyone who's watching LIN locals on DTV. But there's no LIN-owned stations in my DMA and we still don't have HD locals. One would think that if E* could reach agreements with Shreveport, LA stations, DTV could do the same.

Still, if we can get HD locals this fall in time for college football and college basketball, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I thought LIN didn't grant waivers for DNS??


I have one, but I am about 100 miles from Buffalo, and it is considered my "Local"


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report Indiana, glad to see WISH and WNDY are on that list. It's been a long time coming. I wonder if WISH's LWS local weather station channel will ever get picked up by Directv then?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

This is surprising news, everyone. Could I ask those of you who are in LIN areas to do me a favor? PM me as soon as you see your missing HD channels light up, so I can add them to the HD LiL lists. For now, I'm going to set them back to gray from red!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> This is surprising news, everyone. Could I ask those of you who are in LIN areas to do me a favor? PM me as soon as you see your missing HD channels light up, so I can add them to the HD LiL lists. For now, I'm going to set them back to gray from red!


Will be happy to do so. I do wonder if Directv will offer WISH-TV's sub channels that's what I'm interested in, don't watch that much on CBS until football season.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

schlar01 said:


> I'm still wondering when they are going to add La Crosse's locals in HD..................


you are kidding ? right?

I highly doubt that La Crosse is on the HD radar for D*.

for one reason, is that the local channels themselves have gone HD kicking and Screaming.

I don't believe that Channel 8 broadcasts in stereo as of yet, though I could be wrong. I mean why should they? Stereo, are you kidding. Color is high tech enough for La Crosse. and you should be lucky to have that.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

* WAVY-TV and WVBT-TV*


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Somebody in the Grand Rapids MI area please call a local ambulance and send it to Kenneth Houskamps home.. he will need resuscitation!!!!


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

Something tells me that Directv might have done this at this time so that it could capitalize on the fact that it seems charter will lose the LIN stations and it sees a good opportunity at picking up new subscribers.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> Will be happy to do so. I do wonder if Directv will offer WISH-TV's sub channels that's what I'm interested in, don't watch that much on CBS until football season.


I don't think D* has any plans to offer any subchannels from any station in any DMA at this point. Right now they are strictly focusing on the "main" HD channels. I reserve the right to be corrected.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

I always seem to have trouble keeping the OTA signal for channel 8 as I live quite a bit away from the tower. Now, that issue will be resolved. Another reason for me to keep DirecTV as if there are not enough already.  :eek2:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, this is great news .

As for timing, there is no set time frame at this point .. It's all fresh news. But as you can see, it's coming.

Very likely, it won't be until Fall before it's all truly up and running since there will be a fair amount of Engineering to get it going. Hopefully we'll see these stations lit up before the next TV season starts.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Maybe this and the fact that Dish Network carries local in HD in my area should hopefully give no excuses for not lighting up the Mobile/Pensacola DMA.


No kidding. It went from "December '06" to "maybe we will get them someday" for the Mobile/Pensacola market.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is great news .
> 
> As for timing, there is no set time frame at this point .. It's all fresh news. But as you can see, it's coming.
> 
> Very likely, it won't be until Fall before it's all truly up and running since there will be a fair amount of Engineering to get it going. Hopefully we'll see these stations lit up before the next TV season starts.


Let's hope it doesn't take that long...... Are they up yet? Damn.... How bout now?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is great news .
> 
> As for timing, there is no set time frame at this point .. It's all fresh news. But as you can see, it's coming.
> 
> Very likely, it won't be until Fall before it's all truly up and running since there will be a fair amount of Engineering to get it going. Hopefully we'll see these stations lit up before the next TV season starts.


What about DMAs where D* already offers some HD LIL - don't you think it would be relatively easy for D* to add the LIN signals in those DMAs? The LRF is already set up, and as long as there's still bandwidth on the spot beam for that DMA, couldn't it be fairly easy?


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

I hear angels singing....:engel10:


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

How long did it take Dish to start adding the LIN channels when they reached the agreement back in march?


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

schlar01 said:


> I'm still wondering when they are going to add La Crosse's locals in HD..................


Who knows. They're not even scheduled to appear when D11 gets fired up.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> What about DMAs where D* already offers some HD LIL - don't you think it would be relatively easy for D* to add the LIN signals in those DMAs? The LRF is already set up, and as long as there's still bandwidth on the spot beam for that DMA, couldn't it be fairly easy?


I don't know any specifics, unfortunately. Even though DIRECTV's side of things may be fine for transmission, there are still Engineering steps to get the signal from LIN to DIRECTV. The good news is that it's coming now so at some point in the future all of this will be an afterthought. I know sooner would be better, though .


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

venisenvy said:


> How long did it take Dish to start adding the LIN channels when they reached the agreement back in march?


I seem to recall some went live very quickly, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I don't think D* has any plans to offer any subchannels from any station in any DMA at this point. Right now they are strictly focusing on the "main" HD channels. I reserve the right to be corrected.


In some markets, one of the major networks is a subchannel on another station. In the Greenville, NC market, CW (SD) is only offered as a subchannel on the CBS affiliate (HD).


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

I am very impressed! I bought a Terk set top antenna to get Wood-TV HD here in Grand Rapids. This news means I might not need my set top antenna anymore.

I can't wait until these come online!


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

tunce said:


> Me...
> 
> CBSHD Channel 58 in Milwaukee DMA. They won't play at all! No signal and no sign of them doing anything to give us a sign
> 
> would also like to see WDJT TV 58 out of milwaukee to go hd, any thoughts when it will?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't know any specifics, unfortunately. Even though DIRECTV's side of things may be fine for transmission, there are still Engineering steps to get the signal from LIN to DIRECTV. The good news is that it's coming now so at some point in the future all of this will be an afterthought. I know sooner would be better, though .


IIRC from some post a former mod said the Chicago DMA got their ATSC channels via OTA reception, if DirecTV's doing that in most locations hopefully that will speed things up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

qwestmhm said:


> I'm in Des Moines, ia and I don't have any locals yet. On the other hand Cedar Rapids, which is smaller than we are by quite a bit, is live. This doesn't make any sense to me. I WANT MY HD!!!


Someone who lives in area with as little geographic diversity and as many nasty thunderstorms as Des Moines should be set up for OTA.

None of the Des Moines channels are owned by LIN. The W stations are owned by Worldnow which may or may not be a problem. Your Fox station is owned by Sinclair whom is known to be fussy.

It may be that Spaceway 1, Spaceway 2 and DIRECTV 10 don't offer coverage to your area and it is planned for DIRECTV 11 in which case you're waiting for September and all of the necessary agreements.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> IIRC from some post a former mod said the Chicago DMA got their ATSC channels via OTA reception, if DirecTV's doing that in most locations hopefully that will speed things up.


They will still need to install MPEG4 encoders if they don't have any spares in the local facility.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bobnielsen said:


> They will still need to install MPEG4 encoders if they don't have any spares in the local facility.


Never said they didn't. Point was taking an OTA feed would be a LOT quicker then waiting for a fiber feed to be set up.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I thought LIN didn't grant waivers for DNS??


I live in Austin (KXAN-NBC - Lin owned) and have had New York NBC for the last 3-4 years. I guess this will be going away now.

Of course KXAN is not doing news in HD yet...they are next to last (FOX O&O is sitll SD). Lin is still a cheap company...took them for ever to get an HD recorder for syndicated shows.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Somebody in the Grand Rapids MI area please call a local ambulance and send it to Kenneth Houskamps home.. he will need resuscitation!!!!


:lol: I was thinking the same thing reading this....


----------



## jf222 (Apr 17, 2007)

Announced on their 5:30 pm newscast that it will be available on Wednesday
WNLO will be available at a later date - will announce


----------



## ehollins (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! I'm in Austin and I can now get NBC without an OTA antenna. Woohoo! Now I just have to wait for them to turn it on.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm certainly glad to see this. Now we need to see the PBS feeds go live in HD. I certainly hope the remaining markets who are still waiting for their locals in HD will also see the love soon.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news thanks!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I don't think D* has any plans to offer any subchannels from any station in any DMA at this point. Right now they are strictly focusing on the "main" HD channels. I reserve the right to be corrected.


Ok, thanks, that makes sense. I guess Directv couldn't carry all the sub channels all over the country.


----------



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone know why KASA Fox 2 out of Albuquerque is included in the new agreement? I've had KASA HD from DirecTV since Hi-Def locals lit up last year.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

Like Tunce said on page 1:

CBSHD Channel 58 in Milwaukee DMA. They won't play at all! No signal and no sign of them doing anything to give us a signal.

Well I was told about two years ago that they were close to signing and would be on soon. Now that Lin stations are on maybe, just maybe we can get Milwaukee CBS Station in HD>


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

What a nice B-day present from Directv and LIN. FINALLY. Maybe soon I can stop using rabbit ears except for emergencies.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> * WAVY-TV and WVBT-TV*


I'm hoping this means a complete turn on of all the Norfolk/Va Beach HD LIL's and SOON!!!


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

About time now we need the spots to work on D11 for DMA 42 since D10 let us down.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> I'm hoping this means a complete turn on of all the Norfolk/Va Beach HD LIL's and SOON!!!


Damn straight.


----------



## jbast (Feb 9, 2007)

Finally Packer Games on FOX in HD. Had to use antenna or had to settle for analog when out of area. Now via D*. can't wait.....


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

WOOD-TV!!! Yeah! 

Thanks DTV. 


Mb


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 24, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Damn straight.


Not sure I could care less at this point. My antenna has been pointed toward Raleigh for 6 months. I'll watch the weather on the Norfolk stations but that's about it lately. I'm actually a bit peeved that I can't get any "significantly viewed" channels and have to use the antenna at all but that's for another day.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> Here in Buffalo, we already get 3 of our locals in HD, so I wonder if there's room on the spot beam that we get those from to add the local LIN stations (CBS and CW).


I hope they got room for PBS. Took them long enough to get WIVB here.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

jf222 said:


> Announced on their 5:30 pm newscast that it will be available on Wednesday
> WNLO will be available at a later date - will announce


Woo Hoo! Now I don't need an antenna to watch the Bills road games in HD. Home games don't matter to me because I have season tickets. I could care less about WNLO in HD. To me that is just a bonus.


----------



## tater71 (Feb 20, 2007)

This covers NBC for Western MA. Does anyone know if there's an agreement w/ CBS and ABC?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

keithtd said:


> About time now we need the spots to work on D11 for DMA 42 since D10 let us down.


D10 didn't let you down... Its issues, which they appear to have worked around, did not cause you to not get HD LIL channels...


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> D10 didn't let you down... Its issues, which they appear to have worked around, did not cause you to not get HD LIL channels...[/quote
> 
> Exactly and those issues where the spot failures on D10! The ABC and CBS stations already had agreements with D* so if there is another reason I'll gladly reconsider my previous statement!?


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

vermont locals are not in hd yet....


----------



## kg6mvb (Sep 19, 2007)

lobofanina said:


> Anyone know why KASA Fox 2 out of Albuquerque is included in the new agreement? I've had KASA HD from DirecTV since Hi-Def locals lit up last year.


As I understand it, the agreement for KASA was in place prior to the LIN purchase. I wonder if they hadn't come to this agreement if LIN would have pulled it when the old agreement expired?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

jf222 said:


> Announced on their 5:30 pm newscast that it will be available on Wednesday
> WNLO will be available at a later date - will announce


Great!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

kg6mvb said:


> As I understand it, the agreement for KASA was in place prior to the LIN purchase. I wonder if they hadn't come to this agreement if LIN would have pulled it when the old agreement expired?


AFAIR, the agreement was in place even before KRQE bought KASA. LIN bought them both.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

venisenvy said:


> Something tells me that Directv might have done this at this time so that it could capitalize on the fact that it seems charter will lose the LIN stations and it sees a good opportunity at picking up new subscribers.


Charter is in a different boat. I know in my area of CT, Charter subs have an alternate source for ABC programming in WABC. So if Charter does pull the plug, their subs will still have access to ABC programming.


----------



## ddm1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just received an email from the GM of the WTNH and she said it is supposed to launch tomorrow.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

Wonderful news! I hope this happens soon. We modified an internet connector to carry the OTA to the back of the DVR, it will be good to modify it back to an internet connection, never know when that might be handy :lol:


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

ddm1 said:


> I just received an email from the GM of the WTNH and she said it is supposed to launch tomorrow.


:joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

ddm1 said:


> I just received an email from the GM of the WTNH and she said it is supposed to launch tomorrow.


Cheers to that!!!

Would have liked it for tonight for the Celtics, but I'll be thankful for tomorrow just as well.

By chance, did she say anything about WCTX HD? Not that I care too much about it, but just curious.


----------



## ddm1 (Jun 10, 2008)

PaulieORF said:


> Cheers to that!!!
> 
> Would have liked it for tonight for the Celtics, but I'll be thankful for tomorrow just as well.
> 
> By chance, did she say anything about WCTX HD? Not that I care too much about it, but just curious.


I just asked about channel 8 because I was hoping to get the Celts tonight.

Here is her email.

*Good afternoon Mr. M,

WTNH HD is scheduled to be launched tomorrow Wednesday June 11th.

Thank you for your patience.

Judi Mickmac
Program Manager
WTNH/WCTX*


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

ddm1 said:


> I just asked about channel 8 because I was hoping to get the Celts tonight.
> 
> Here is her email.
> 
> ...


Good enough for me, thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ed Campbell said:


> AFAIR, the agreement was in place even before KRQE bought KASA. LIN bought them both.


LIN completed the KASA purchase in February 2007. They moved it into the KRQE facilities (that LIN already owned) to save money and take advantage of their own news crew instead of the station that KASA had been contracting with.

Here's a link to the 10K: http://sec.edgar-online.com/2007/05/10/0000950134-07-011056/Section8.asp

I wondered where KOIN's weather guy got off too. In reading his bio, he hasn't gotten any less goofy.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

WTNH dt is up, nothing from WCTX dt yet.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

KRQE in Abq is up this morning. Of course, I can't check HD quality till something like "Young and Restless" [cripes!] is on, this afternoon.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

WPRI and WNAC are up this morning in RI! Anyone wanna buy an antenna?


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

Kudos to DirecTV for being ready to get the channels online so quickly. I'm guessing they knew they were getting very close to an agreement, so they'd been working to get everything done engineering-wise. I don't care too much about the MyTV content, so I don't care that they haven't put that one up yet here in CT.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

WIVB is up in HD in Buffalo as of 6AM today. WNLO still isn't yet.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> KRQE in Abq is up this morning. Of course, I can't check HD quality till something like "Young and Restless" [cripes!] is on, this afternoon.


Thanks for the confirmation, it looked a lot better to me this morning but since it wasn't an HD program I wasn't positive. I so we'll see the Basketball Game tonight in HD!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> WTNH dt is up, nothing from WCTX dt yet.


Cool...

I guess I left too early because at 5:00 it was a rather fuzzy SD. It acutally looked worse than usual.

Maybe that had something to do with the HD version comming up.?

Mike


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Guess I need to change my signature now...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

johnck78 said:


> WPRI and WNAC are up this morning in RI! Anyone wanna buy an antenna?





Indiana627 said:


> WIVB is up in HD in Buffalo as of 6AM today. WNLO still isn't yet.


woohoo! Great to hear this. :joy:


----------



## GTLYON (May 5, 2008)

WOOD TV-8 is in HD this morning for all you Grand Rapids viewers.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd say that the channels have already begun to appear deserves a headline.

Congrats to the folks in LIN markets across the country!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

KXAN-DT is up and running in Austin this morning. Announce on Monday, up on Wednesday, they had to have the hardware already just sitting there waiting for an agreement.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

Looks like Green Bay is not so lucky. I'm not seeing WLUK DT showing up.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> Looks like Green Bay is not so lucky. I'm not seeing WLUK DT showing up.


If you have a custom guide list and if you don't have hide SD duplicates checked you might not see the new channel.

Mike


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> If you have a custom guide list and if you don't have hide SD duplicates checked you might not see the new channel.
> 
> Mike


I turned off "Hide SD Duplicates", and I've got the guide set to show all channels. I've rebooted my HR20 twice, and I called DirecTV and had them re-authorize. No dice! WLUK Fox11 in Green Bay is NOT amongst the new LIN channels going live today.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> I turned off "Hide SD Duplicates", and I've got the guide set to show all channels. I've rebooted my HR20 twice, and I called DirecTV and had them re-authorize. No dice! WLUK Fox11 in Green Bay is NOT amongst the new LIN channels going live today.


It was worth a shot. 

Mike


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

From checking the local channel lookup page at directv.com, it seems that the only "Big Four" LIN station not on today is WLUK in Green Bay. No CW or MyNetwork stations were turned on today. 

I guess you could say that Green Bay is still out of LUK!


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

Will Portland ever get CBS in HD? I would like to say I'm surprised we missed this boat, but then again...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

RAD said:


> Announce on Monday, up on Wednesday, they had to have the hardware already just sitting there waiting for an agreement.


I assumed that for DMAs where D* already offered the non-LIN HD locals that there wouldn't be too much work to be done to add the LIN signals once the deal was reached. The D* engineers must have just been waiting for legal to give them the OK to flip the switch. This ought to really fill out the HD local listings chart that Newshawk does.

Obviously it seems there may be some technical difficulties with Green Bay unfortunately which will hopefully get fixed soon.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Its about Time!!!!!!!!
HEHE Still need the Am21 for Boston Locals


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Obviously it seems there may be some technical difficulties with Green Bay unfortunately which will hopefully get fixed soon.


Not soon enough for some of us. I was REALLY hoping this was happening today for WLUK. I'm moving within the next week, and I was hoping to not have to set up an antenna at my new house.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

Whoop, KRQE and KASA in Albuquerque both up today at 6 am


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

johnck78 said:


> WPRI and WNAC are up this morning in RI! Anyone wanna buy an antenna?


Thanks, but the last time I "had" the providence hd locals the lip sync was horrible on several of the channels..........has this improved?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> Not soon enough for some of us. I was REALLY hoping this was happening today for WLUK. I'm moving within the next week, and I was hoping to not have to set up an antenna at my new house.


I feel your pain. I hope the issue gets resolved sooner rather than later for you. At least the Packers aren't on this Sunday!

Do you have a contact at WLUK who can shed some light on why they're not up?


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

We in DMA 42 (WAVY/WVBT) won't be in *BOLD* until D11 comes online


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

Spoke to a rep at Directv, inquiring about WWLP, and he basically had no clue. Typical blanket-statement about "HD channels in your local area" speech.

I left a msg for one guy at WWLP, but not really expecting a return call.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

As already mentioned, KXAN in Austin (NBC) is live in HD now. KNVA (CW) and KBVO are not yet. My assumption is that these are being turned on in some prioritized order with larger DMAs and major networks at the top of the list.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

keithtd said:


> We in DMA 42 (WAVY/WVBT) won't be in *BOLD* until D11 comes online


so we wait even longer...   o well.


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> WIVB is up in HD in Buffalo as of 6AM today. WNLO still isn't yet.


Wow. This really made my day today. I can't believe I missed this whole thread until I started looking around today :grin:

We'll be moving into our new house in West Seneca in the next month or so and it's very nice to know that I won't have to muck around with an antenna. Never had much luck with the damn things.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

keithtd said:


> We in DMA 42 (WAVY/WVBT) won't be in *BOLD* until D11 comes online


I live in DMA 59 Mobile/Pensacola and we are in the same boat. But it just means that we get our locals we will hopefully get the big 4. The only thing I will now worry about is WMPI(NBC) whose ownership changed recently. Dish doesn't carry them locally in HD, but Comcast and Mediacomm has carried their HD signal for years. I hope DirectTV had an agreement with them before they changed ownership.

Hopefully D11 will be online fairly soon and with our locals.


----------



## YDKCooKiE (Apr 17, 2007)

Just got a hold of an engineer at WLUK in Green Bay. They don't even have a set timeframe when WLUK-DT will be broadcast via DirecTV as of yet.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

-----Original Message-----
From: Mark D
Sent: Wednesday, June 11, 2008 11:55 AM
To: Spanky_Partain
Subject: RE: When Will 36 be live on Directv

Mark,

I am told we will be on sometime today. Great news!

Mark D
Chief Engineer


-----Original Message-----
From: Spanky_Partain
Sent: Monday, June 09, 2008 1:15 PM
To: _KXAN Engineering
Subject: When Will 36 be live on Directv

I am looking forward to this and I am very excited the agreement has
finally been reached.

When will Channel 36, KXAN, be rebroadcasted in HD on Directv?

Spanky_Partain


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got a response from them today. It appears they are at the mercy of Directv. Hopefully it will be up sooner rather than later. 

Dear Mr. Wood -

Thanks for your e-mail.

We do not know exactly when DirecTv will have our HD signal on their service. We imagine it will be fairly soon, but it will be up to DirecTv to coordinate the technical issues involved with getting our signal to their satellite. They have the "right" to add our HD signal, but not an obligation to have it done by any certain date. I suggest that you check with DirecTv about the start date. (If you hear anything--please send me a note!)

Thanks,

Lance Carwile
WISH Programming


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So WISH has not been added in HD yet? So the D* HD locals chart is incorrect when it shows it has?

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/html/DTV_HDLIL_DMA.html

Are there any other false positives on the chart?


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

WISH TV HD is up and running.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

fliptheflop said:


> WISH TV is up and running.


What about WISH-DT?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

irish316 said:


> I got a response from them today. It appears they are at the mercy of Directv. Hopefully it will be up sooner rather than later.
> 
> Dear Mr. Wood -
> 
> ...





fliptheflop said:


> *WISH* TV HD is up and running.





RAD said:


> What about *WISH*-DT?


I'm confused.


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

As of today Wish TV HD on directv is up and running. Sorry to confuse. lol I'm glad its finally here.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I'm confused.


But I am glad to hear it is up in HD now. Bout time!


----------



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

WISH in HD is working!!!!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

nd06irish said:


> WISH in HD is working!!!!





irish316 said:


> But I am glad to hear it is up in HD now. Bout time!





fliptheflop said:


> As of today Wish TV HD on directv is up and running. Sorry to confuse. lol I'm glad its finally here.


Also not home - what about WNDY (23) - it was on the announced list also ? Although I have to admit I don't watch much on it - my wife watches Cold Case re-runs so I would much rather have MPEG4 recordings .


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

fliptheflop said:


> As of today Wish TV HD on directv is up and running. Sorry to confuse. lol I'm glad its finally here.


Are the Colts the last NFL team to be shown locally in HD on Direct TV? But hey, who needed OTA anyway? Direct TV may lose a lot in AM21 sales in Indianapolis.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice that two stations here will be online but at this point this, the largest DMA presently without spotbeams, means still using the rabbit ears!

​
Norfolk


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Also not home - what about WNDY (23) - it was on the announced list also ? Although I have to admit I don't watch much on it - my wife watches Cold Case re-runs so I would much rather have MPEG4 recordings .


Nope WNDY HD is not on.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

RAD said:


> KXAN-DT is up and running in Austin this morning. Announce on Monday, up on Wednesday, they had to have the hardware already just sitting there waiting for an agreement.


Good news. Now we just need PBS.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

highheater said:


> Are the Colts the last NFL team to be shown locally in HD on Direct TV? But hey, who needed OTA anyway? Direct TV may lose a lot in AM21 sales in Indianapolis.


Most of the Packers games are still not shown in HD in Green Bay via either DirecTV or the largest cable provider Time Warner. They are, however, now available on Dish.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

keithtd said:


> We in DMA 42 (WAVY/WVBT) won't be in *BOLD* until D11 comes online


Why?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

fliptheflop said:


> Nope WNDY HD is not on.


Just compared with OTA - WISH is HD, and WNDY is definitely not the atsc feed  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

nd06irish said:


> WISH in HD is working!!!!


My HR21 now has more choices


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

don't know if it's been reported but: WOODTV (NBCHD) in Grand Rapids MI is up already too


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

VaJim said:


> Why?


Because DirecTV said FU to anyone who doesn't get DC locals.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It probably has to do with trying to get as many channels in the spotbeam for an area crowded with 7 or 8 DMAs. 

I don't think one could say DirecTV is intentionally, and with malice, leaving some viewers without HD locals.

Mike


----------



## ehollins (Sep 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> KXAN-DT is up and running in Austin this morning. Announce on Monday, up on Wednesday, they had to have the hardware already just sitting there waiting for an agreement.


Alright! I gotta go home and change the favorites on my receiver then.


----------



## ehollins (Sep 10, 2007)

ziggy29 said:


> As already mentioned, KXAN in Austin (NBC) is live in HD now. KNVA (CW) and KBVO are not yet. My assumption is that these are being turned on in some prioritized order with larger DMAs and major networks at the top of the list.


I don't really care that much about those other 2 but I'm very happy that NBC is now in HD! Also time to get rid of the antenna!


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

ehollins said:


> I don't really care that much about those other 2 but I'm very happy that NBC is now in HD! Also time to get rid of the antenna!


Need KNVA-DT (Smallville and Supernatural for my wife) before the antenna can go...


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

VaJim said:


> Why?


Because D10 had anomalies with its spots and we happened to be one of them. Now this is pure speculation based on D10's launch, DirecTV's announcement of new HD locals ,which we were listed as being one, that never materialized and the issues with D10's spots.

Come on D11...:gott:


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet!! I can get KXAN in Austin with my OTA, but it is so-so reliability.

So has anyone in Austin seen KXAN HD come to life yet? - Of course the answer is yes! I just failed to realize that there were 7 pages of discussion. Just so excited that LIN and D* pulled their heads out of their collective butts to get it done.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Nothing "collective" about it. LIN thinks they're worth more than anyone else.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

We need D* to get CBS 58 WDJT Milwaukee, WI in high def. We have been told for years that they would get this channel in HD. Lets get this done D*

Thanks,


----------



## imposterxyz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Austinites, what the heck is KBVO? Isn't that the old channel 13 that went off the air sometime in the 90's?


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

How about WXIA 11 Atlanta, WSB 2 Atlanta, and the other ATL locals????


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

imposterxyz said:


> Hey Austinites, what the heck is KBVO? Isn't that the old channel 13 that went off the air sometime in the 90's?


KBVO is channel 51. TeleFutura. Spanish station.

KBVO has gone through several iterations.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

by chance has anyone heard anything about WWHO-53 (LIN) out of Columbus Oh?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

mrjim said:


> We need D* to get CBS 58 WDJT Milwaukee, WI in high def. We have been told for years that they would get this channel in HD. Lets get this done D*
> 
> Thanks,


I 2nd that


----------



## Tristateviewer (May 11, 2008)

hancox said:


> In-bleeping-deed. Just as I get 100% signal on WABC-DT from NY, too. Blame/credit me, I guess


As a Connecticut resident, I'm just wondering when DirecTV will provide neighboring market local into local channels in HD. It is very frustrating to reside in Connecticut, receive New York local neighboring market channels in standard definition only and not be able to receive those NY channels in HD.

I've heard something regarding the FCC putting some pressure on DirecTV to provide neighboring market local-into-local significantly viewed channels in high def. I really hope that DirecTV considers providing these channels in HD in the near future. If DirecTV has the audience for these specific areas of the country and is receiving satellite service revenues from subscribers from this service, than it should be more than happy to accomodate its customers with full HD programming from nearby neighboring markets in these significantly viewed areas of the country.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't expect this very soon, since in most areas there are still some in-market HD stations which aren't yet carried (PBS, CW, MYN and/or independent). A lot of areas don't get neighboring market stations in SD.


----------



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

I received an email from Jay Zollar, Vice President of WLUK, regarding the launch date of their HD on Direct TV. He said it will launch in about two weeks.


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

webpatk said:


> I received an email from Jay Zollar, Vice President of WLUK, regarding the launch date of their HD on Direct TV. He said it will launch in about two weeks.


Good deal. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

Any word form WISH out of Indy?


----------



## soccergrunt (Nov 17, 2005)

eric.starwars said:


> Any word form WISH out of Indy?


WISH TV Channel 8 in Indy was active last Wednesday.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> by chance has anyone heard anything about WWHO-53 (LIN) out of Columbus Oh?


I was surprised to not see that on the list. Maybe because it's a CW station?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

webpatk said:


> I received an email from Jay Zollar, Vice President of WLUK, regarding the launch date of their HD on Direct TV. He said it will launch in about two weeks.


Good to know, now I can stop comparing 11 and 11-1 every night on my HR21/AM21. :lol:

A fellow D* sub and I were laughing about this together, in the GB market you can now get or will soon get WLUK in HD on D*, E*, and Charter, but still not on Appleton's biggest cable provider - TWC. If that doesn't change before football season there are going to be a LOT of PO'ed people around here. Hopefully it doesn't change and they experience a mass exodus this fall. I'm already seeing a lot more D* and E* dishes in my neighborhood than I did just six months ago.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The AM21 trickplay issues are brutal. Especially on files longer than 2 hours. My US Open golf files became nearly un-navigable after 2 hours. I had to "stop and keep" file after file to chop the segments into sub-2 hr chunks. This is insane, and proves the idiocy of the D* product. It basically isn't ready to ship. Designed by a less-than-infinite number of monkeys.


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

WLUK FOX 11 is live on DirecTV in HD. I confirmed this morning and it is on DirecTV's website when searching under zip code 54304.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

GrnBayViper said:


> WLUK FOX 11 is live on DirecTV in HD. I confirmed this morning and it is on DirecTV's website when searching under zip code 54304.


Looks like another Wed. LIN TV local day for DirecTV.


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

Tristateviewer said:


> As a Connecticut resident, I'm just wondering when DirecTV will provide neighboring market local into local channels in HD. It is very frustrating to reside in Connecticut, receive New York local neighboring market channels in standard definition only and not be able to receive those NY channels in HD.
> 
> I've heard something regarding the FCC putting some pressure on DirecTV to provide neighboring market local-into-local significantly viewed channels in high def. I really hope that DirecTV considers providing these channels in HD in the near future. If DirecTV has the audience for these specific areas of the country and is receiving satellite service revenues from subscribers from this service, than it should be more than happy to accomodate its customers with full HD programming from nearby neighboring markets in these significantly viewed areas of the country.


x2 my friend. You are not alone in waiting for this. I prefer the NYC stations most of the time, but am not (yet) willing to give up the CT locals for the news/weather.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

GrnBayViper said:


> WLUK FOX 11 is live on DirecTV in HD. I confirmed this morning and it is on DirecTV's website when searching under zip code 54304.


Congrats! Glad you local Packer fans will get to enjoy them in HD this season.


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

I rec'd an email from "someone" over at WWLP. They said Dtv had installed the HD equipment for them, and that it's now in Dtv's hands. 

They also sent a link to the following, which isn't HD-specific, but...
mstv.org/docs/sattransschedule.pdf


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

As I previously posted we now have our LIN TV owned, WLUK, available via satellite in HD. A couple of us have noticed with WLUK-DT being added freezing occuring with green blocks appearing and sound sluring. Almost like OTA with a quick signal drop and then its right back to being fine. 

It only happens on WLUK-DT and no other local HD channels from satellite. The only reason I noticed it is because, I wanted to see some HD programming on this channel. I know my signal is fine from the dish and like I said, only WLUK FOX 11 is affected. It doesn't happen a lot but, if you watch, it is sure to happen at least once or twice in an hour if not more.

What could this be? Shoud I make someone aware of it or just let it blow over?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GrnBayViper said:


> As I previously posted we now have our LIN TV owned, WLUK, available via satellite in HD. A couple of us have noticed with WLUK-DT being added freezing occuring with green blocks appearing and sound sluring. Almost like OTA with a quick signal drop and then its right back to being fine.
> 
> It only happens on WLUK-DT and no other local HD channels from satellite. The only reason I noticed it is because, I wanted to see some HD programming on this channel. I know my signal is fine from the dish and like I said, only WLUK FOX 11 is affected. It doesn't happen a lot but, if you watch, it is sure to happen at least once or twice in an hour if not more.
> 
> What could this be? Shoud I make someone aware of it or just let it blow over?


I'd contact DirecTV and let them know about the problem.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Could be there are some kinks for D* to work out with WLUK as far as D* is getting their HD signal. I'd report it to WLUK engineering and hopefully they'll forward it to their D* contacts.


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## NutFlush920 (Sep 13, 2006)

I talked to the engineering department at WLUK and was told to contact DirecTV. According to WLUK, DirecTV gets the signal from OTA then passes it onto their customers via satellite. I didn't know that DirecTV got their local feeds from OTA. If it's that simple, why not add the other channels, CW, MyNetwork and PBS or maybe even the subchannels?

DirecTV just happened to call me tonight to thank me for being a customer (strange) so I brought it up to the lady that called. She said she would have a technician call me about the issue in the next 48 hours.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

GrnBayViper said:


> I talked to the engineering department at WLUK and was told to contact DirecTV. According to WLUK, DirecTV gets the signal from OTA then passes it onto their customers via satellite. I didn't know that DirecTV got their local feeds from OTA. If it's that simple, why not add the other channels, CW, MyNetwork and PBS or maybe even the subchannels?


Bandwidth. There are only a limited number of channels (5 or 6) to a transponder. Also, they need to obtain agreements with each channel. When Directv 11 is operational there will be more bandwidth available for locals as well as national channels.


----------



## tider (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know when the LIN stations for the Mobile/Pensacola area are coming online. Are we going to have to wait for the D11 before we get these?
Of course, this is only Fox and the WB, anyone heard anything about our other networks going HD?

Thanks
Tider


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

tider said:


> Anyone know when the LIN stations for the Mobile/Pensacola area are coming online. Are we going to have to wait for the D11 before we get these?
> Of course, this is only Fox and the WB, anyone heard anything about our other networks going HD?
> 
> Thanks
> Tider


I got an email from from WALA and they say they got the equipment ready for DirectTv to turn on the switch just like from what I heard from the other local stations. I think we are going to have to wait for D11 to go live.


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

GTLYON said:


> WOOD TV-8 is in HD this morning for all you Grand Rapids viewers.


Whoo Hoo! :joy: Now I can get Sunday Night Football in HD! :icon_bb: 
It's about time. Now I feel justified in my calling and complaining.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am stupid. Can someone explain, in plain English, what Lin is? Also what is LiL? I know what they stand for, but I don't know what that means. Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

phatmatt1215 said:


> I am stupid. Can someone explain, in plain English, what Lin is? Also what is LiL? I know what they stand for, but I don't know what that means. Sorry for my stupidity.


LIN came from where they had their original TV stations, Louisville, Indianaplois and Nashville, they have since branched out and own a number of stations all over the US. LIL is Local In Local which is when a DBS company (DirecTV or Dish) retransmit local stations TV signals from certain markets back into those markets via satellite, that way people don't need over the air antennas to get them.


----------



## badboo71 (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone heard if there has been any updates on the Norfolk, VA area HD launch. I can't seem to find any time frame. Would be really nice to have for football and the fall season launch. Thanks!!


----------



## Gaurhoth (Aug 15, 2008)

gulfwarvet said:


> by chance has anyone heard anything about WWHO-53 (LIN) out of Columbus Oh?


I sure wish we could get WWHO in HD on dtv. My wife continues to harass me because we had WWHO in HD on cable. She misses Sam and Dean in HD (supernatural). heh

Gaurhoth


----------

